

With all this Flickr love, might as well plug my automated Flickr sharer - luckysh0t
http://clientsideweb.net/social/flickoutr

======
luckysh0t
Flickr's on autosharing updates to Facebook is broken because the Yahoo!
Updates platform it uses doesn't taken into account OAuth2 and finite life
tokens. Basically it fails silently. My app tells you when you need to re-
authorise and gives you a link to do it.

Also enables sharing on a per set or tag basis.

